# 2022 TIDEWATER 2110 BAYMAX $51,455.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS MANGROVE COLORED TIDEWATER 2110 BAYMAX JUST ARRIVED POWERED WITH A F150LB MOTOR,HAS LOTS STORAGE, PLENTY FISHING ROOM, REAR SEATING, 2 LIVE WELLS, HEAD CONSOLE, HURRY THIS IS LAST ONE I GOT WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $51,455.00































































*


----------

